# Summer evening walk.



## Graeme Edwards (11 Jun 2009)

Hi all,

I just wanted to share a few pictures I took this evening. 













Cheers.


----------



## Nelson (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: Summer eveing walk.*

any chance you could get me some of them smaller branches.


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Jun 2009)

*Re: Summer eveing walk.*

Yeah, nice work  . Number 3 is inspirational mate. Would be great if you could transport that straight to a tank...

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (12 Jun 2009)

*Re: Summer eveing walk.*

Great pics Graeme.


----------



## Joecoral (12 Jun 2009)

Number 3 looks great, would make a great centre piece in a tank


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Jun 2009)

I thought you all might like that one   

Inspiration is out there............. 8)


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jun 2009)

Nice shots, climb that tree and cut the dead branches dude


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Jun 2009)

Great photos Graeme!  I'd be too concerned about getting my camera nicked if I went walking locally around where I live.  I should take to cycling out to the local countryside


----------



## Simon D (15 Jun 2009)

*Re: Summer eveing walk.*



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Would be great if you could transport that straight to a tank...



Can't you use the Matrix Ceg?


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Jun 2009)

Haha, then it would only be an illusion. We need Lt. O'Brians transporter technology from the Enterprise...  

Cheers,


----------



## John Starkey (16 Jun 2009)

Hi G,man,nice pictures mate,when you work as hard as i do i aint got any strength left to go walking in the evenings,   
regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jun 2009)

Superb captures mate.  Love 'em all for different reasons.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

Cheers dude's, im really lucky where I live. 

Ill be putting more pictures up as the summer goes on. Im hitting the photography hard  8)


----------



## oldwhitewood (17 Jun 2009)

Really good images, love the first one, what camera do you use a 5D?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

Cheers Neil...

5D? Pahh, im on the now retro 350D with 28-70 kit lens off my even older school 35mm Canon T2 rebal  8) 

Yup, no one cansay to me "all the gear no idea" lol. I do what I can with what I have.


----------



## oldwhitewood (17 Jun 2009)

Just goes to show it's about the photographer not the gear.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Just goes to show it's about the photographer not the gear.


My sentiments exactly.  

Some of us, i.e. me and Dan, make fun out of Graeme for his 'old-skool' gear but we're just jealous really....

Keep up the good work, Graeme.  Looking forward to seeing more work from you and hopefully meeting up again in the not-too-distant future for a photo exped somewhere.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

Nice one guys, thanks for that. 

I do try my best, but im forced to. Maybe its something we should all do. Pick a lens and only take that one when you head out. This way your forced to learn how to compose the best you can with that lens. A self challenge I guess.

Cheers.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

Agreed mate.  Learning to zoom with your feet is an important lesson.  I did a whole practice wedding shoot with my nifty fifty recently.


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jun 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Yup, no one can say to me "all the gear no idea" lol. I do what I can with what I have.


Where have i heard that before  so true though, i don't have a clue, all the gear and absolutely no idea!


----------



## Dave Spencer (18 Jun 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Yup, no one cansay to me "all the gear no idea" lol. I do what I can with what I have.



OK then, "no gear and no idea".   

Graeme, you set them up, and I`ll stick them in the back of the net.   

Dave.


----------



## oldwhitewood (25 Jun 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nice one guys, thanks for that.
> 
> I do try my best, but im forced to. Maybe its something we should all do. Pick a lens and only take that one when you head out. This way your forced to learn how to compose the best you can with that lens. A self challenge I guess.
> 
> Cheers.



I'd  by no means call myself that good a photographer but I found when I stuck to using prime lenses it really helped with composing shots and also moving around, getting in close to stuff etc. Often I guess limiting yourself forces you to get better. 

I still love the 50mm prime I have but Nikon have brought an affordable 35mm f1.8 out which I'm quite keen to have. So skint at the moment though so I can't really get it. At the moment I'm using rangefinders/film so my D40 is gathering dust.


----------

